# Looking for someone to trade gifts with!



## Cinabunni (Apr 21, 2021)

I haven’t traded many of my gifts as I don’t have any friends to trade with  I would love anyone who can trade these gifts back and forth with!!


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 21, 2021)

I only have a few, but I'd be happy to trade!


----------



## Cinabunni (Apr 22, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I only have a few, but I'd be happy to trade!


Yay!!! My ID is 25417327470


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 22, 2021)

Cinabunni said:


> Yay!!! My ID is 25417327470


I just added you!


----------



## Hug (Apr 28, 2021)

I'd love to  trade too,  if  you're  still  interested  !


----------



## Sasey (May 1, 2021)

Cinabunni said:


> I haven’t traded many of my gifts as I don’t have any friends to trade with  I would love anyone who can trade these gifts back and forth with!!


Hey there! I have quite a few Tangerine  Gifts and I have a few Sanrio gifts to give too if still interested. 
ID: 2500 0240 071


----------

